# Vaccine abscess on goats



## Braxis (Jul 22, 2012)

I gave my Nigerian dwarf his vaccine and it formed an abscess at the injection site. Should I follow up with a booster or is that a bad idea? The abscess has not burst but it has caused a loss of hair at the site.


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 22, 2012)

An injection site abscess is not uncommon.  By all means administer the booster vaccine.  Select another site where it may be less apt to happen such as the section of skin where the front leg meets the body.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=20887
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=20875

These should answer your question. lol Yes that is very normal.


----------



## Braxis (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice. Thanks guys! I was just making sure that it was not an allergic reaction. Now that I know it is safe I will give him his buster. I will have to do it when we worm him cause he holds a pouty grudge for days. He is a bit of a whiny baby. That is why we call him Worf son of Eeyore.


----------

